# Big Loss for La, Catahoula Lake now private



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This is a big L for those of us that live in Louisiana. It was the largest freshwater lake in the state and covers more than 45 square miles. It's water levels are controlled by the ACOE so only time will tell if they leave the control structures in place. Smart money says they ditch the water control and turn Catahoula Lake into Catahoula mud hole but a lot of us didn't think the court would uphold Cook vs LDNR so I won't hold my breath. The economic impact of this loss will be substantial 

This is horrible for the state.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

LA has weird laws regarding areas that are public in other states. It is so strange to me to ride around in the marsh in some parts of it between Pointe A La Hache and Delacroix and see gates on the water blocking channels.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Damn, that sucks I used to hunt that lake in high school and college when I was home for the holidays. You could drive across it if you had a jacked up 4x4! I’ve never seen more ducks in one place in my life.


----------

